# The New Liturgical Movement



## bookslover (Jul 29, 2008)

For those of you who like to keep up with what the new generation of liturgists is up to, here's an interesting site:

The New Liturgical Movement

Kinda weird for those of us who are not into it, but worth a look...


----------



## Bygracealone (Jul 30, 2008)

Just a caution; there are a number of images of Christ on that page... Also a number of advertisements for various things pertaining to popery...


----------



## yeutter (Jul 30, 2008)

*New? liturgical*

Not much new about it, from what I saw. Mostly a return to the pre Vatican 2 liturgical faith and practice.


----------

